# Zucchini Grilled Cheese



## jackyjaggs (Aug 9, 2017)

TOTAL TIME: 0:40
PREP: 0:40
LEVEL: EASY
SERVES: 3-4
[h=3]INGREDIENTS[/h]

2 c. grated zucchini
1 large egg
1/2 c. freshly grated Parmesan
2 green onions, thinly sliced
1/4 c. cornstarch
kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Vegetable oil, for cooking
2 c. shredded Cheddar

[h=3]DIRECTIONS[/h]

Squeeze excess moisture out of zucchini with a clean kitchen towel. In a medium bowl, combine zucchini with egg, Parmesan, green onions and cornstarch. Season with salt and pepper.
In large skillet, pour enough vegetable oil to layer the bottom of the pan. Scoop about 1/4 cup of the zucchini mixture onto one side of the pan and shape into a small square. Repeat to form another patty on the other side.
Cook until lightly golden on both sides, about 4 minutes per side. Remove from heat to drain on paper towels and repeat with remaining zucchini mixture. Wipe skillet clean.
Place two zucchini patties in the same skillet over medium heat. Top both with shredded cheese, then place two more zucchini patties on top to form two sandwiches. Cook until the cheese has melted, about 2 minutes per side.
Repeat with remaining ingredients. Serve immediately.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

Let's give it a try! Thanks for the recipe. Love it.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

The wife has recently started substituting zucchini for things like pasta.  I'll pass this recipe on to her.  Thanks.


----------

